# paint overspray of shingle roof help



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

i oversprayed a new shingle roof any tricks of the trade to get it off. Not pressure washing The color of the roof is brown the paint is a green


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Use a permanent marker if it's not too much.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

If it is high enough you MIGHT be able to use a brown spray paint for a short term fix. Or tell the people and replace it. Can't be that much to replace a small area. Also, buy some drops, plastic, paper and some tape.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Ouch, what happened?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

One good thing is it's new, so if you need to replace a few it shouldn't be hard to match up.


----------



## cullybear (Mar 10, 2008)

When we hit the shingles I always grab some loose dirt and rub it on the paint, it soaks up well and doesnt show. We do it on concrete and brick too.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

go to SW or whereever and get some brown caulking. Shoot it into a rag and dab at the area with it. there is black caulking too.. you could "faux" it to look right. Good luck man.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i like the dirt trick,,,,dirt is your freind.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

cullybear said:


> When we hit the shingles I always grab some loose dirt and rub it on the paint, it soaks up well and doesnt show. We do it on concrete and brick too.


 :lol::lol::lol:

I five years i have not oversprayed the roof. If i do the the future, I might try that trick.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Its like deja vu---- just posted this not a month ago. New roof is easy fix, just replace the shingles. Mine was on a 21 year old roof, no cleaner worked, and couldn't find a good color match.


on the bright side after we fixed it with new shingles the homeowner wanted us to replace the entire roof so it ended on a really good note.($$$$)


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

nEighter said:


> go to SW or whereever and get some brown caulking. Shoot it into a rag and dab at the area with it. there is black caulking too.. you could "faux" it to look right. Good luck man.



great idea; never thought of that one.:thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: I actually fixed a roof that the painter of the previous job had spilled on.. then there after I knew what to use. Also if it is a black or dark grey shingle, there is roof patch caulking that is a petroleum based, or a tar based? product that works GREAT!! Blends right in


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

Try a textured stone spray paint.


I was brushing trim on dormers once (~35ft high on a 16/12 pitch, ehhh) and it went from bright and sunny to torrential downpour within minutes.

I had to blend and faux two different colors to make it work, but it got there. About a year later I was doing more work on the same home, and noticed mildew over my "patchwork".


In the couple times it has happened since then, I have applied a satin clear over the patches.

Looks great years later.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

here is somthing else that can help at times>>>> (for a gouge, or spill)

in the gutters youll find handfuls of the shingle stones/pebbles/aggregate,,,

these came off of the shingles, and are the exact color

if the area is small you can put down a patch of grundy/tar and lay some of the pebbles on the patching compound.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

John said:


> if the area is small you can put down a patch of grundy/tar and lay some of the pebbles on the patching compound.


Ya know, thats a pretty good idea:thumbsup:


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

cullybear said:


> When we hit the shingles I always grab some loose dirt and rub it on the paint, it soaks up well and doesnt show. We do it on concrete and brick too.


I usually go to the gutters and grab loose "dirt" which is actually shingle material.


----------



## premiumplus (Oct 15, 2008)

*Replace shingles could get expensive*

Shingles have increased 40% in price over the last year. 25 year 3 Tab/ 30 year Dimensional/Architectural will cost you about $70.00 per square for shingles only. To tear off and install could run you $200.00+ per square including dump fees. Then you're gonna have to warranty the labor 5 to 10 years. Might want to find some dirt!

Atlantic Roofing Company/Premium Plus Painters, Inc.

Mike


----------



## midlo777 (Dec 14, 2008)

Put some mineral spirits on it lol


----------



## midlo777 (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok- on leaving I just noticed your handle... try not slinging the paint so much
It's an art form... 
Use your special talent man :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Dunno, when I see new shingles my senses sharpen like a fighter pilot engaged in battle.
After you have finished your embarrassing "walk of shame" cleaning session in front of the neighbors (that were going to hire you, but now...) and other painters driving by going to lunch (me, and I will point and laugh), the paint will be gone but the shingles won't look quite the same as the rest.

The Devil is in the details.
New shingles are a _*seriously*_ bad thing to get paint on.
Good luck.


----------



## Josh.08 (Apr 5, 2008)

This is what I would do. New Shingles will not be a problem because they have not weathered and faded. Just take one of the shingles off the roof, go to the store and Purchase a bundle or two, Depending of how many you need. Get some Roofing Nails and Replace the painted shingles. If you are not familiar with shingle application, find an experienced roofer to do it for you. Quick, Easy and fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Bob1357 (Feb 5, 2009)

Try pancake batter and tint it with coffee grounds.

Actually there are dozens of ways to remedy the problem. Its too late for dirt. The two cheapest ways are a mist with spray cans of a closely matched paint works well. Laquer thinner will cut the latex (I'm assuming its latex), but may start to melt the shingles. You should try a small spot to test the laquer if your going to try it.


----------



## ecenur (Oct 24, 2010)

I think you should replace the shingles of the roof, paint the new shingles with spray paint.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Joewho said:


> I usually go to the gutters and grab loose "dirt" which is actually shingle material.


This sounds like a good idea


----------

